# Hornady Leverevolution ammo - the real deal!



## PackerFan (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm not usually one to buy into the whole hype machine when it comes to new products. I bought some of the Hornady Leverevolution ammo for my old Winchester Model 94 in 32 Win Special. I have to say my jaw hit the floor after shooting this stuff. First of all, the bullet didn't drop at all going from 50 to 100 yards. Using open sights, I was making a pattern smaller than a fist at 100 yards. With Remington Core-Lokt ammo I'd drop at 100 yards and would have to compensate my shots at that distance. Now I can shoot way beyond what I can even aim at using open sights. I found this ammo at Al & Bob's in Grand Rapids and it was even cheaper than the Remington Core-Lokt. If you have an old lever action gun - TRY THIS AMMO! I can't wait to get into the bushes with this stuff this year. Amazing!


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Was looking at picking some up for my Marlin 336 30-30. Thanks for the info.


----------



## hunting fool (Mar 9, 2009)

these rounds work great love them in my 30-30 just wait till you shoot a deer with them holy cow thats all i can say


----------



## Snapperhead (Oct 21, 2010)

http://www.hornady.com/store/leverevolution


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

I have a H&R single shot in .357 Mag. The LEVERrevolution 147 gr in that rifle shoots extremely flat! Sighted in at 100 yds, it is virtually dead on at 25 & 50 yards from a bench rest. I havn't tried it beyond 100 yards as energy starts to drop off fast. I think this would make a good 125/150 yd groundhog/fox/coyote rifle.


----------



## Snowlover 77 (Nov 17, 2009)

Just sighted in my Marlin 336 in .30-30 tonight with the leverevolutions. Haven't got a deer with it yet, hoping this year is the year. Seems like a great bullet, performs well from the bench shooting 50-100 yards for me, that's about all I shoot because that's about the max I would be able to shoot hunting anyway for the most part.


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

I use it in my 45-70 and shoot 1-1.5 inch groups at 100 yards. It drops about 2 feet at 200 yards but it is a consistant 2 feet so your groups remain pretty tight at that distance.


----------



## chromey (Jan 29, 2008)

Outstanding results my new smith 66-2 at 20,30,50 yards 2 inch shoot and see target four inch barrel can't wait to try it in doe season and yes the two bottom shts are at 50 yards:d


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

I used it in my .444 this year, I'm impressed, cant wait to see how a bruin likes it next Sept.


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

I shot two deer, both dbl lunged with this bullet this year. .32 win special. Both deer went well over 100 yards, with very little blood. Another guy in our camp shot his buck with this bullet using a 45-70. Again, very little blood. I was not impressed in the least bit. My core-loks that I used to shoot, and will go back to, always left beautiful blood trails on double lung shots. Perhaps their suppose to be for shooting shoulders??? I HATE wasting meat, so I never shoot for the shoulder. 3 deer, all double lunged, and we really struggled to find two of the 3 deer due to lack of blood. The third was fairly easy simply because I seen her go down after about 150 yards. This is just my opinion after seeing 3 deer killed with it.


----------



## vampile (Nov 4, 2008)

I have been VERY hesitant for the last couple of years switching to this ammo in my 336 .35REM due to switching to a pointed bullet. I don't even shoot Core-loc 150gr for the same reason. I know Hornady says they have a soft tip and that there is no risk of problems but i still hesitate. Any opinions on that?


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

vampile, you have nothing to worry about as far as the pointed tip goes. That rubber tips provides enough shock absorbency that there's no way you're going to ignite a primer in the magazine.


----------



## Ricochet Willy (Nov 9, 2010)

vampile said:


> I have been VERY hesitant for the last couple of years switching to this ammo in my 336 .35REM due to switching to a pointed bullet. I don't even shoot Core-loc 150gr for the same reason. I know Hornady says they have a soft tip and that there is no risk of problems but i still hesitate. Any opinions on that?


I know what you mean, for something that is supposed to be soft the tips sure seem pretty hard, I have them but my 4+1 capacity is really 1+1.


----------



## animalsrdelicious (Jul 30, 2006)

We had the same problem with a poor blood trail using them in a 30-30. In this particular situation it was a close shot and the bullet broke apart upon hitting ribs on the way in and there was nothing more than a tiny hole going out. During processing we found pieces of the bullet where it had fragmented. Never used them again. Im not knocking hornady because I use some of their other bullets in 30-06 and 22-250 and these things are very accurate. My dad shoots a an old 32 special and has essentialy no drop out to 100 yards with the core loks so i dont see that as being an issue.


----------



## Fog0fWar (Jul 12, 2004)

I've been using this ammo for a couple years now. I have downed 2 doe and 6 elk, (yes I said Elk). All of them were one shot drops. I am a sold out believer in this ammo. Which is why I bought a boat-load of it when I found it @ $17.56 a year ago @ Cabela's off season.

Anyone who doesn't use this in their lever gun is just plain missing the boat.

Fog


----------



## Ricochet Willy (Nov 9, 2010)

When you use it do you fill the mag tube? Like I said I loaded mine 1+1. I have it in a ruger carbine though, not a lever rife. To me the tip has too much of a firing pin profile to feel comfortable filling the rifle with them.


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

Fog0fWar said:


> Anyone who doesn't use this in their lever gun is just plain missing the boat.


The Hornady Leverevolution brass is shorter than standard in at least some of the cartridges (e.g. 45/70, 444 Marlin, 45 Colt, 357 Mag, ...). Not all cartridges, but many of them. The reason is to accommodate the longer bullets within the standard cartridge overall length. This isn't an issue if you only shoot factory ammo, but it can become one if you plan on reloading the brass with standard bullets.

I reload and don't buy much of anything in the way of factory ammo to start with, but I'd shy away from the Leverevolution ammo on the brass length issue alone. 

-na


----------



## BIGCHRIS (Nov 15, 2009)

I use it in my Marlin 336 too and I love it

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

I shot a 550 lb cow elk at 20 yards with the 225 gr. .44 mag and dropped her on the spot. Amazed at the damage that buller did!


----------

